# New fish!



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Very exciting, about a week and a half ago I got a marbled cat shark! I've been wanting one for a long time! He's currently in a 55 gallon, as he is only about 7" right now, but I'm going to set up a 150 or another 180 shortly here for him. He starting eating the first day I got him, he loves to eat, very friendly, I hand feed him, for now anyways. Currently housed with a marine beta and a fuzzy dwarf lionfish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MArEhiZSvE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN0T60hlqs4


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Awesome! Where did you get it?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

My buddy owns one of the local pet stores and he special orders fish for me quite often.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

petlovingfreak said:


> My buddy owns one of the local pet stores and he special orders fish for me quite often.


If I had a large enough tank I would get one  So far, it's only me and my five gal, lol.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful fish! I'd love to have one if I had saltwater tank.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Got another great deal! I got a red volitian lionfish, a cleaner wrasse, and a clown tang for $100, not too bad huh?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol concidering the clown tangs can easily run half that i would say so lol


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i was just reading a post by someone on youtube on a video of someones cat shark and the owner recomended 180 gallons(which i think is a little small) and dude was stupid enough to come back saying this. "a local pet shop has 4 of these bamboo car sharks in a 10 gallon along with other things.. and about 10 of moray eels in a 10 gallon.. i dont think 180 is really nesassary.. as long as they have a little space to swin﻿ and something to hide under" People just know how to push my buttons i think!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Yah, I'd say 180 is bare minimum for 1 shark and other fish. People in general are pretty stupid. Poor fish.


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

My local shop just got in 4 banded cat shark eggs, he said that they won't hatch for about 4 months. It was pretty cool to see those.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Yah, mine had one, it was a bad one, no good.


----------

